# Excellent book on goat management/Goat Keeping Seminar



## Bobbyesox

We went to a goat and sheep keeping seminar Saturday with Dr. Maria L. Leite-Browning and her husband (Dr. Richard Browning). They have a test herd of goats in Nashville in conjunction with the college there (not Vanderbilt, the other one whose name escapes me)

It was a totally fascinating (although tiring, something like six hours) and I learned more about goat keeping in that time that I have learned on my own in the 20 years I've had goats.

Dr. Maria has co-authored a book that she had available at the seminar for $10 that I think is going to be my "go to" book in the future. Very sensible, based on what she and her husband learned on their test farms in Brazil and what they have learned on the farm here in the US.

The book covers everything from buying a goat to fencing for it, diagnosing and treating illnesses, how to feed and maintain, shelters....everything.

If anyone is interested in having them attend your area for a seminar, contact your Cooperative Extension System. If you're in Alabama, Tenn, Miss, Ga you can go through Alabama A&M and Auburn Universities. The name of the seminar is Goat & Sheep Health Management from A to Z With Dr. Maria (Browning). Dr. Maria's email address is [email protected] if you would like to schedule a seminar or order a copy of the book

They do tours of their goat farm in Nashville by appointment too. I plan to go this spring.


----------

